# اروع الكتب في تفصيل وتصنيع وتركيب الصاج لمجاري الهواء والمعدات الازمه --- كتب نادره جدا



## toktok66 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اروع الكتب في تفصيل وتصنيع وتركيب الصاج لمجاري الهواء والمعدات الازمه --- كتب نادره جدا 


:56::7:


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى 
:12:
بتفكر تفتح مصنع دكت و لا إيه​


----------



## toktok66 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يبعت ونتشارك فيه مش عيب يا معلمي 
لان صناعه الصاج بها فن جميل واكيد انت تعلم ذلك

سعدت بمرورك استاذي ومعلمي زادك الله تواضعا وعلما


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ياناااااااااااادر


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> ربنا يبعت ونتشارك فيه مش عيب يا معلمي
> لان صناعه الصاج بها فن جميل واكيد انت تعلم ذلك
> 
> سعدت بمرورك استاذي ومعلمي زادك الله تواضعا وعلما



خلاص و نجيب مكن cnc 
و نعمل كمان دنابر حريق
و شوية مدور 
و نرتاح شوية و نعيش حياتنا
من حوالى 12 سنة دخلت ورشة الصاج فى مشروع فندوق الفورسيزن بالقاهرة
و لقيت واحد قاعد فى غرفة زجاج مكيفة بيرسم على الدكت
و لا أجدع فنان
متخصص فى القطع الصعبة 
و الناس بره بتقص وتجمع
تمنيت حينها لو يرضا يشغلنى معاه

​


----------



## broken2th (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تشكر يا باشا وربنا يبارك لكو في المصنع 


وللعلم أنا حاجز أول طلبية
​


----------



## fantomas (24 ديسمبر 2012)

سلم يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطويرى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

أجدع ناس ربنا يخليك


----------



## aati badri (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هدية للمصنعين
http://www.imperialgroup.ca/userfiles/file/installationDUCT-en.pdf


----------



## aati badri (25 ديسمبر 2012)

وكدا الواحد صار شريك تالت
http://www.imperialgroup.ca/userfiles/file/Galvanized%20Catalogue.pdf


----------



## nofal (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك استاذي *aati badri* على مساهمتك الفعاله واضافتك الممتازه


----------



## عباس غوبر (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Sayed mohaker (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاي انا كنت بدور علي الحاجات ديه من زمان
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 ديسمبر 2012)

احسنتم بهذا المجهود


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (11 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (11 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير ,, يا ترى اول انتاج للمصنع أمتى , خلاص نويت انفعكم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 مارس 2013)

*​مشكور يا هندسة*


----------



## konan2007 (11 مارس 2013)

*مشكور و بارك الله فيك *


----------



## العدو الخفى (11 مارس 2013)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​*
*
​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (11 مارس 2013)

*مشكورين الجميع*


----------



## كاسر (11 مارس 2013)

ملف رائع من شخص مبدع

شكرا ياهندسة،،

وشكرا للمهندس عاطي على اضافاته الجميلة


----------



## كاسر (11 مارس 2013)

ملف رائع من شخص مبدع

شكرا ياهندسة،،

وشكرا للمهندس عاطي على اضافاته الجميلة


----------



## thaeribrahem (12 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## hamadalx (12 مارس 2013)

ملف بجد فى وقته .... شغال فى 25 هنجر بنفس القصة ... شاكرين أفضالك ياهندسة


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.mhk (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا .. بس لو في تفصيل اكتر واكتر .. نحتاج للتفاصيل كي تزيد بالدراية والعلم


----------



## shady wafek (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Nile Man (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## drmady (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ابن العميد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م. أحمد خالد (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ... كفاية ان الواحد لقى في الكتاب ده طريقة عمل " المربع على مدور" ... لو عندك كتب من النوعية دي تاني متبخلش علينا .. و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مارس 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (3 مارس 2015)

موضوع جيد


----------



## البراء سامح (5 مارس 2015)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (6 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sharaf911 (8 مارس 2015)

حاجات من الاخر ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## eng_taha_a (29 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## mmhhmm (1 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## جاد الكريم (3 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## سامح_420 (5 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------

